# Braided line - hang ups



## Tony G (May 14, 2019)

So I haven’t converted to braided line but have thought about it. Partially for reel capacity. But what in the world do you do when you get hung up with 30 or 40 pound test? It seems like you would lose $20 worth of line each trip since you’d have to cut it potentially many yards away from snag. 

What do you do when you get hung up with braid? Or for that matter heavy line in general? I enjoy SMB the most but also fish for other species. I typically have a hard time with anything 12 pound and over. Thanks.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I was out on Pymatuning one time fishing with a friend who was using braid. He got snagged up on the bottom. Pulled out a foot long piece of 2x4, wrapped the braid around it a few times and started pulling. Brought in an entire stump. We picked a few lures off of that stump and sent it back to where we came from.

You can always run a 6' leader of mono or flurocarbon of a lighter lbs test and break it off instead of the braid. 



Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobbyroy (Sep 27, 2015)

I use a Leader with mono or floro depending on the set up


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Usually straighten out hooks before it comes to that, or they start to straighten out and come loose of the snag!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I just tighten the drag as tight as it will go then reel up as much as I can then hold the spool and pull. if it doesn't break I repeat until the line breaks or the hook comes loose.
sherman


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

I keep an 8" piece of broom handle in my boat. Wrap the braid 6 or 8 times around it and start pull'n.
I used to do a lot of SM fishing in Bula area and i'm not real fond of loosing $18.00 crankbaits.
Like someone said above, you'll straighten hooks and pull up debris or at worse, pull your boat a lot closer to the snag for cutting the line.
On the open water (trolling) definitly go with a florocarbon leader of any length that works for you.


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

I tie on a small barrel swivel then a mono leader the length and strength ( lighter than the braid) that I want for the type of fishing i'm doing at the time.


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

You will straighten a snap before the line brakes.


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

ristorap said:


> You will straighten a snap before the line brakes.


 Depends on snap pound test, braid pound test and leader pound test if using one, which you should be, to keep from littering the waterways with braid.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

I don't mind using braid, Sensitivity is unmatched… The one thing I can't stand is that you can't really find It anywhere in lengths of more than 150 yards. Unless you're willing to drop pretty big money on it


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

I don't use much braid but Ive heard if you snap it instead of pulling it will break easier be like a real fast sudden jerk just what Ive heard but never have had to do it yet worth a try I guess


----------



## Tazmanme (Jul 5, 2017)

Fluorocarbon leader with less poundage , although the knot will also be the weak spot


----------



## jeffro (Sep 12, 2007)

What Taz said.Don't no why people over think this.Run braid 20# heavier than the lead.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

That's one thing I think is funny about guys that use braid… I guess they must use it for one reason and one reason only, and that is the sensitivity. Because if you using it for its strength, I just don't see the point in using a weaker leader.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I've got a leather glove I keep in the boat just for this. wrap the line around your hand several times and give a good steady pull, usually comes out or the hooks start to straighten out and the bait comes loose. very seldom does it break off, the limb I'm snagged to will break off first and I don't use a leader, tied directly to a loc snap.


----------



## Tony G (May 14, 2019)

9Left said:


> That's one thing I think is funny about guys that use braid… I guess they must use it for one reason and one reason only, and that is the sensitivity. Because if you using it for its strength, I just don't see the point in using a weaker leader.


Seems interesting to use 30-40 lb braid only to use 8 lb leader.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

9Left said:


> That's one thing I think is funny about guys that use braid… I guess they must use it for one reason and one reason only, and that is the sensitivity. Because if you using it for its strength, I just don't see the point in using a weaker leader.


When I'm using braid for saugeye fishing with true suspending stick baits and slow moving light jigs say mid November to mid march I'm using it strictly for sensitivity. They will slowly cruise up to you bait from below and just suck in water. I describe the feel of the initial bite as as just gentle tap with your index finger,the soft part where the finger print is taken. 
When the waters clear I'll run a floro leader. But I'm with ya. I just run the same lb test as my braid sometimes a little stronger for the stiffness if yo-yoing vibes.


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

Tony G said:


> Seems interesting to use 30-40 lb braid only to use 8 lb leader.


 You don't. For hybrid 
stripers and flatheads 30lb braid=25lb leader 20lb braid =17lb leader. For Eyes and bass 10lb braid= 10 or 12lb leader. 8lb braid=8 or 10 lb leader. Although the leader may be a couple lbs heavier than the braid, 9 out of 10 times the leader will break before the braid unless there is a weak spot in the braid.


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

sherman51 said:


> I just tighten the drag as tight as it will go then reel up as much as I can then hold the spool and pull. if it doesn't break I repeat until the line breaks or the hook comes loose.
> sherman


This. Many times I'll straighten hooks out. 

I do notice that throwing braid I'm able to unsnag my Ned Rig with much more success. I think it's because there's no stretch and it's a more direct snap/pop when trying to unsnag.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

mas5588 said:


> This. Many times I'll straighten hooks out.
> 
> I do notice that throwing braid I'm able to unsnag my Ned Rig with much more success. I think it's because there's no stretch and it's a more direct snap/pop when trying to unsnag.


Yes 100% I "pop" free my jigs way easier with braid then mono


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

And it cast further, more sensitive, more line on spool, no need to replace 2-3 times each year, spool gets low just double-uni more line on, cranks run deeper compared to equivalent mono and just sounds cooler when reeling in a big fish!


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

There are only two times I use braid, casting for musky and when Nov/ Dec shore fishing saugeye. When I'm out in the boat for saugs or walleye and get hung up I use a plug knocker and get over 98% of my baits back. I use 4 or 6lb mono for jigs and 8lb mono for vibes and spoons and I think I feel every tick or bump. I have tried it a few times and I still like the feel of mono better. The only reason I use braid for shore eyes is to get more hung up baits back.


----------

